# Johnson Tilt tube removal for PTT motor access



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

I am attempting to remove and replace the Power Tilt and Trim motor on my 1993 Johnson 200hp. I first attempted to remove the the connecting rod that passes through the PTT actuating cylinder to try and tilt the unit back to remove the motor's screws. That did not work, as I found that the connecting rod is seized in place. 

I was thinking back to many years ago, and I had a mobile mechanic do this project for me in my driveway. And from what I remembered, he removed the port side stern bracket to gain access to the PTT motor, so that is what I am now attempting myself. 

I have everything disconnected thus far (which there has been a few hiccup) and as far as I can tell, The only part stopping me now is the tilt tube (the tube that passes through the stern brackets and the motor section that the engine pivots on during trim operations. To clarify, it is the rod that the "steering rod" passes through.)

The bottom of the stern bracket moves pretty freely,as i have everything pretty well disconnected down there, but the top is still stuck due to the tilt tube not being able to budge to the port side. I'll see if I can upload a video to show you the problem

Anybody have a particular method of convincing the tube to shift to the port side so I can also slide the stern bracken in the same direction? Also I would like to note that I have a small bottle jack on the skeg (the foot) of the motor to try to bear some of the engines weight. I also have the engine in a centered position (port to starboard), and I have a cargo strap under the engines to try and support the engine weight a little. I am not sure if that are the appropriate cautions I should be taking. 

If anyone has some input, or would like to swing by and show me a trick that would be great. I have a compressor, air hammer, and a general set of tools to so some work. Thanks again. -David


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

The link to what I am talking about

Sorry, I accidentally used a swear word in the making of the video. I am recently separated Sailor, I kind of happens naturally. My bad. :-x


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you talking about the 2 large rods that hold the tilt/trim assy in the motor mount?


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes. I believe we are talking about the same item.

Here is a link to the same part I am trying to remove so that I can take off the port stern bracket.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Johnson-Evi..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item460a0666d3&vxp=mtr


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I had to remove one from a E-rude 200HP salt water condition. They were really stuck. "salt froze"I started by spraying wd40 where it joins. Next was heat from propane torch where the rod sticks into the mount. Then I started hitting it with a 5/8" rod & 3 pound hammer. Hit several times 1 way then hit it back the other way. More heat, hit some more. It will eventually start moving. When it does, spray more wd40, hit it back the other direction. It will come out. It helped having my offensive lineman son hitting it !


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

just to clear up what I am talking about, its the 2 big rods that hold this part on,


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The last time I did one I just removed the motor from the transom, changed the trim and tilt unit and bolted the motor back with appropriate caulking. This way you can see if there is any water damage to the transom and get that fixed also. 

When the engine bracket is away from the transom non of the other work needs to be done sans the pin.


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

I started to find myself in an uncomfortable position with the port stern bracket off. The motor is a 200hp, so im guessing its about 400 lbs of trouble that could potential get me seriously hurt. 

On the other hand, I did manage to beat out the big stainless pin from the actuator on the trim unit.

I can tilt the unit forward a bit and access the bolt with my hand. The problem now is that I cannot seem to get a socket or a wrench over the head of it. 

I suppose I should take the lower stainless pin out of the unit and the stern bracket and drop the whole PTT unit down and out. But the dang pin seems really stuck inside the unit. 

Can I heat the crap out of this thing and dead blow it with a 3lb hammer? Has anyone managed to use a press or a puller to shove it out? Whats the secret to this thing?


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Taking the engine off the boat is a no go. Thanks for the response, but I do not have a hoist and I think i need to find an alternate solution.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to have the motor off the boat and hanging by the flywheel. Your gonna get hurt with that much weight hanging by half its normal support.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

If you continue with trying to remove the bracket I totally agree with jasoncooper that you need to hang the motor off the flywheel. If you continue trying to remove the tilt tube you will probably damage it and then you have a whole other problem. I replaced my TTU on my 175 oceanrunner a couple of years ago. I supported the lower unit on a stepladder and tied it off. You need to loosen the manual release so you have some freeplay. I too tried beating the big bottom pin out but until I heated it was unable to get it to move. I used a map torch and a big ball peen hammer. Without the heat it wasn't going anywhere.


----------

